# Unboxing MoYu AoLong V2 and World's Largest 3x3



## Cubeologist (Jul 22, 2014)

Here it is guys. Hope I highlighted what you want to see with this cube. Since I have made the video I have tightened the cube, lubed the pieces, and solved it a few hundred more times and it is breaking in beautifully. I don't want to jump the gun and say this is my main already, but I really do like the feel of a more stable AoLong. Let me know what you think of this video. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 22, 2014)

Nice. I subbed.


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 22, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> Nice. I subbed.



Thank you, I'm glad you liked it.

The verdict is still out on this cube. I don't think it is quite as fast as the V1, but that is perfect for me lol.


----------



## Makarov (Jul 22, 2014)

I think I'll have to get this since I like cubes without that bubbly feeling. Looks like Cubicle stopped making the clear business cards, those were awesome as bookmarks. Nice username btw I should have majored in Cubeology.


----------



## supercavitation (Jul 22, 2014)

Makarov said:


> I think I'll have to get this since I like cubes without that bubbly feeling. Looks like Cubicle stopped making the clear business cards, those were awesome as bookmarks. Nice username btw I should have majored in Cubeology.



They've said that since they ran low on the clear ones, they don't send them unless you ask for one. If you ask for one specifically, they do send them.


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 23, 2014)

Makarov said:


> I think I'll have to get this since I like cubes without that bubbly feeling. Looks like Cubicle stopped making the clear business cards, those were awesome as bookmarks. Nice username btw I should have majored in Cubeology.



It is getting better and better. I don't know if it will be for everybody, but it suites my turning style really well.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 23, 2014)

not every cube of the same model is exactly the same, so how do you know that the differences you mentioned couldnt happen on 2 identical cubes


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 23, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> not every cube of the same model is exactly the same, so how do you know that the differences you mentioned couldn't happen on 2 identical cubes



As you could probably see, it wasn't the only thing that was in the box.

And as to the second part of your comment, I do not know if what I saw and felt is what every copy of that design will be like. I got a single version of the cube and did my best to convey what my first impressions were. Do you suggest that I buy a large enough number of the cube to obtain a statistically significant sample of the whole production? Or are you saying that reviews on single cubes are useless? Neither of those conclusions seem reasonable to me.

But regardless of the negativity, I appreciate the feedback, as nonconstructive as it was.


----------



## brian724080 (Jul 24, 2014)

Great video, subbed


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 24, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> Great video, subbed



Thank you very much. I am glad you liked it.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jul 24, 2014)

Really like the video ^_^! I think i am gonna skip the Aulong V1 and get V2 instead !


Cubeologist said:


> As you could probably see, it wasn't the only thing that was in the box.
> 
> And as to the second part of your comment, I do not know if what I saw and felt is what every copy of that design will be like. I got a single version of the cube and did my best to convey what my first impressions were. Do you suggest that I buy a large enough number of the cube to obtain a statistically significant sample of the whole production? Or are you saying that reviews on single cubes are useless? Neither of those conclusions seem reasonable to me.
> 
> But regardless of the negativity, I appreciate the feedback, as nonconstructive as it was.


I can agree on this....


----------



## tpt8899 (Jul 24, 2014)

Two words - Amazing Video... 

On another note,
Hope you enjoy another sub! Keep up the amazing work!


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 24, 2014)

Cubeologist said:


> As you could probably see, it wasn't the only thing that was in the box.
> 
> And as to the second part of your comment, I do not know if what I saw and felt is what every copy of that design will be like. I got a single version of the cube and did my best to convey what my first impressions were. Do you suggest that I buy a large enough number of the cube to obtain a statistically significant sample of the whole production? Or are you saying that reviews on single cubes are useless? Neither of those conclusions seem reasonable to me.
> 
> But regardless of the negativity, I appreciate the feedback, as nonconstructive as it was.



I will side with Ben, but in a more constructive way. I think people are interested in the v2, not the giant cube. I think you were able to put out a very fast unboxing of the v2, but the giant cube part is unnecessary. I would, in the future, plan for these videos, and bite the bullet and pay separate shipping so you can have two nice unboxing videos.


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 24, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> I think people are interested in the v2, not the giant cube. I think you were able to put out a very fast unboxing of the v2, but the giant cube part is unnecessary.



Unnecessary to who? You? Because I love the giant cube, and so do many other people. I am actually making another video with it right now lol. I agree that I could have put out a straight forward 2 minute unboxing of the Aolong V2, but videos like that are not interesting to me. And I am making videos that I would want to watch. So even though I appreciate what you are saying, this is all personal preference. And my preference is to not pointlessly separate my orders, or ignore certain things in an order to save a minute here or there. I realize that some people will disagree with this and that is fine. Maybe my channel isn't for them. But I can't go changing every time some random person has a comment on how they would do it. 




tpt8899 said:


> Two words - Amazing Video...
> 
> On another note,
> Hope you enjoy another sub! Keep up the amazing work!




Thank you very much. I am very happy that you like it.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 24, 2014)

Cubeologist said:


> Unnecessary to who? You? Because I love the giant cube, and so do many other people. I am actually making another video with it right now lol. I agree that I could have put out a straight forward 2 minute unboxing of the Aolong V2, but videos like that are not interesting to me. And I am making videos that I would want to watch. So even though I appreciate what you are saying, this is all personal preference. And my preference is to not pointlessly separate my orders, or ignore certain things in an order to save a minute here or there. I realize that some people will disagree with this and that is fine. Maybe my channel isn't for them. But I can't go changing every time some random person has a comment on how they would do it.



I understand, but you have to understand the amount of people who are looking for whether or not to buy the V2 compared to who are interested in seeing the giant cube. The difference is staggering. I think if you want a channel dedicated to speed cubers as your audience, rather than puzzle enthusiasts, it's a lot more valuable to focus on the puzzles they will want to see. And considering the immense interest in the AoLong v2, it would make sense to give it its own video. That's my opinion though.


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 24, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> I understand, but you have to understand the amount of people who are looking for whether or not to buy the V2 compared to who are interested in seeing the giant cube. The difference is staggering. I think if you want a channel dedicated to speed cubers as your audience, rather than puzzle enthusiasts, it's a lot more valuable to focus on the puzzles they will want to see. And considering the immense interest in the AoLong v2, it would make sense to give it its own video. That's my opinion though.



Let me start off by saying that I appreciate everything you are saying. You are someone that makes me consider what I am doing and thinking in a respectful way. And people like you, with a cool head and well thought out opinions, are why I love debating. 

I agree that giving the V2 its own video would have been advantageous for this forum. And I also agree that the difference in interest is very staggering when it comes to the speedsolvers. But I don't want to limit myself to a strictly speedsolving channel. Although it is my main hobby and I am trying and trying to get faster, I really enjoy puzzles for the fun and challenging aspects that they bring to the table. So there may be some non-speedsolving material mixed in with all of my other material that I plan on uploading. Like right now I am working on an average of five video with that massive 3x3. It will not be relevant to any WCA enthusiast, but I plan on it being entertaining. That is my point, I want to entertain above all else. And I think it would cheapen an unboxing to skip past 4 different things in order to get at the puzzle that will draw the most attention.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 24, 2014)

Cubeologist said:


> Let me start off by saying that I appreciate everything you are saying. You are someone that makes me consider what I am doing and thinking in a respectful way. And people like you, with a cool head and well thought out opinions, are why I love debating.
> 
> I agree that giving the V2 its own video would have been advantageous for this forum. And I also agree that the difference in interest is very staggering when it comes to the speedsolvers. But I don't want to limit myself to a strictly speedsolving channel. Although it is my main hobby and I am trying and trying to get faster, I really enjoy puzzles for the fun and challenging aspects that they bring to the table. So there may be some non-speedsolving material mixed in with all of my other material that I plan on uploading. Like right now I am working on an average of five video with that massive 3x3. It will not be relevant to any WCA enthusiast, but I plan on it being entertaining. That is my point, I want to entertain above all else. And I think it would cheapen an unboxing to skip past 4 different things in order to get at the puzzle that will draw the most attention.



I get what you're saying, and that's fine, but it means you'll get some negative feedback from mean speed solvers like Ben  I think your channel is coming along nicely, and it will continue to grow with videos like this. Good luck!


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 24, 2014)

I enjoyed the video. Who cares what Ben thinks anyway. You can't please everyone.


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 25, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> I get what you're saying, and that's fine, but it means you'll get some negative feedback from mean speed solvers like Ben  I think your channel is coming along nicely, and it will continue to grow with videos like this. Good luck!



I am prepared for that I think haha. And thank you, I am happy with how it is going.



mark49152 said:


> I enjoyed the video. You can't please everyone.



Thank you. And even if you could please everyone, how boring would that be? lol


----------



## tpt8899 (Jul 25, 2014)

I think what you did in the unboxing is great... I actually very much appreciated that you showed the unboxing of the giant cube as well, instead of just cutting. Just look at other famous youtube cubers when they get packages with multiple cubes. They show them as well!

I think that the title should've been titled slightly differently. Like maybe in the end put in "and a bonus giant cube" or something like that...


----------



## Parity Case (Jul 25, 2014)

@Cubeologist

The main issue here - and reason for grumblings - is likely that you titled the thread (and video on YouTube), "MoYu AoLong V2 Unboxing and First Impressions."

It's misleading (at best) and dishonest (at worst) to say, "Click here to see X" and then make people sit through something else for ages before getting to the promised content. It's also really frustrating when searching YouTube for something and coming up with hits that promise something and then give you something else. That was the idea behind Rickrolling - to annoy people with something they didn't intend to see.

Why not title it accurately - something like, "Novelty Big Cube and a MoYu AoLong V2 Unboxing and First Impressions" ...or, keep the title, and in the first 5-10 seconds, tell viewers that you will show them something special as a bonus at the end (i.e., the big cube")? Always respect your audience, particularly if you want them to come back for more.

Hopefully that's all understood to be constructive criticism/suggestion. Cheers.

Edit - I see the above poster said something similar. Gotta use that browser refresh button more often...


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 25, 2014)

Parity Case said:


> @Cubeologist
> 
> The main issue here - and reason for grumblings - is likely that you titled the thread (and video on YouTube), "MoYu AoLong V2 Unboxing and First Impressions."
> 
> ...



I actually agree with you that the title of the thread should be changed. I have send a PM to the mods. 

But I wasn't trying to be misleading or dishonest. The big cube just seemed like a non-issue to me, I didn't think anyone would even care about it. I didn't mention the stickers either, or the plastic box. Maybe that was dishonest? I really don't think people would have avoided the video due to there being another item. So the idea that it was a ploy to get more views doesn't make sense.
I am new to this whole youtube thing, I am honestly just having fun making videos and I hope people like them. And comparing rick rolling to having an extra cube in the unboxing seems like a reach to me, but I think I see where you are coming from. I'll be more attentive in the future so my thread will not get hijacked by big cube haters lol. 

Does anyone actually want to talk about the puzzles? That sounds fun.

I'll have my review up in the next day or two.


----------

